# Squid + Samba + SARG



## cracker1985 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have a Squid + Samba + Winbind + SARG, configured normally and this server is a production server. I have two types of users: domain users (Samba) and workgroup users (IP based). Domain users connect to Terminal Servers for connecting to the Internet. When SARG generates a report I cannot see per domain user information. It only seems to generate IP based report information.  I have configured

```
resolve_ip yes
```

Thank you for help!


----------

